

Wacom Intuos stylus for tablet. Pressure sensitive - 2048 levels. - metaphorical
http://intuoscreativestylus.wacom.com/en/

======
devx
Seems like a hack for iPad. Look at that tip. It's definitely still a
capacitive stylus, it's just that this one has 2048 levels of sensitivity. But
I think precision is a lot more important, and you won't get that on an iPad
(unless Apple decides to support active digitizers in future iPads, but I
wouldn't hold my breath for that one).

